# She ate 7 eggs !!!!



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I caught my second Guarumo female near what used to be a nicely developing egg mass of 7 good eggs...

She ate them all 

I am still going with the 1.2 ratio. I had the same thing with my Cauchero females and it took awhile, but they play nice with each other now.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I guess you can cut back on the ff's for a while  lol


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Why would she be doing this?
(Simple curiosity, I don't keep Pum's...yet)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GRIMM said:


> Well I guess you can cut back on the ff's for a while  lol


I wish I could give her a big fat cheeseburger.....maybe she would be too full to go after the dessert.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

HunterB said:


> Why would she be doing this?
> (Simple curiosity, I don't keep Pum's...yet)


Why, just to spite me of course. 

Actually...pretty common with dart frog females in general. Alpha females try to literally do away with competing females potential progeny.

As I understand it....


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Why, just to spite me of course.
> 
> Actually...pretty common with dart frog females in general. Alpha females try to literally do away with competing females potential progeny.
> 
> As I understand it....


Hmmmm, I knew other PDF's did it but I guess I never thought Pumilio did it as well haha 
Learn something new everyday


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pumilio have angry little faces. I think we're lucky they aren't 6 feet tall.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

frogface said:


> Pumilio have angry little faces. I think we're lucky they aren't 6 feet tall.


Ha! They really do---like my grandfather's frown.

Imis are more smiley.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah...they do have a combination cranky-smug look to them, don't they?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Yeah...they do have a combination cranky-smug look to them, don't they?


Maybe she's just mad because you didn't offer her bacon and a bagel to go with those.
Doug


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> She ate them all
> I am still going with the 1.2 ratio.
> Interesting stuff.


Seeing the same thing with my El Dorado Phil...nice clutches one night, nothing the next. At first I thought it was slugs/snails, until I caught the culprit doing the deed right in front of me! Maybe a trip to the penalty box?
Scott


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

SMenigoz said:


> Seeing the same thing with my El Dorado Phil...nice clutches one night, nothing the next. At first I thought it was slugs/snails, until I caught the culprit doing the deed right in front of me! Maybe a trip to the penalty box?
> Scott


It is recommended to use different females at times and give others a break---so maybe moving her to a different tank and switching her out after awhile may not be such a bad idea.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> It is recommended to use different females at times and give others a break---so maybe moving her to a different tank and switching her out after awhile may not be such a bad idea.


I just feed heavy - always dusted and watch closely for signs of aggression and feeding problems. I have seperated some females and "gone back to the drawing board" on one or 2 but most times, I just let them work it out and develop their social hierarchy and territories.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

No frog can eat 7 eggs!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GregF said:


> No frog can eat 7 eggs!


I know !....maybe she made 2-3 trips to the buffet.

Someone sent me a PM and I lost it, on enclosure size....may have been Rich F.

All of my pumilio enclosures are either 20 gallon or "33 gallon" exoterras or zoomeds. All are heavily planted with 12-15 large broms each.

I realize big is better. It owuld be interesting to see if a huge viv, like "100 gallons" and multiple females would be able to find and eat each others eggs....


----------

